# What do you most desire?



## Celebthôl (Nov 28, 2002)

I think this belongs here as it is kind of to do with the one ring,

so my question is...
What is your greatest desire?

i mean do like apparently men desire power elves desire peace and dwarves desire gold and the beauty of what their hands create

Thôl

i voted for peace i dont really want power i dont see what the big deal about it is, and i dont care for what my hands create and i dont care for money and gold either, i love peace and quiet i could sit at home and listen to the quiet (if that is possible) for hours i get really relaxed by it.

Thôl


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 28, 2002)

I voted for peace as well...but elves were not always peaceful...


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 28, 2002)

Some gold will help me alot.


----------



## Khamul (Nov 28, 2002)

Definately the gold.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 28, 2002)

Haha, I see we have no aspiring presidents among us; nobody has voted for the 'power' option! 
Well, I didn't either, because what I really want is world peace and enough tv's to go around. 
No, but _knowledge_ is what I crave the most (and gold after that, obviously ).


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Nov 28, 2002)

ok apparently every body likes gold. LOL. i voted for other and ifeel relly stupid sayin this so ...............................oh ur not gonna kno wot i want ..............it's a secret


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 28, 2002)

Does it have something to do with your nickname?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Nov 28, 2002)

actually no it doesn't  hehehehe


----------



## Earendil (Dec 1, 2002)

i chose for peace..i dunno i don't really want power...and i don't really desire gold over everything else?[Halo appears above head] And why would i desire the things created by my own hands...if there are in my hands...they would already be mine...right


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Dec 1, 2002)

i voted for peace, i don't really know why though


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 1, 2002)

Because it's peaceful? Just kidding.


----------



## Zale (Dec 4, 2002)

I voted peace because that's more than just my happiness at stake.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 4, 2002)

I said Peace too because the others could be taken away without it.


----------



## Ecthelion (Dec 4, 2002)

I pick gold b/c with a bunch of gold you could buy peace and power also


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 4, 2002)

u can't buy peace ...


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 5, 2002)

I actually disagree. If the US would be magnanimous enough to properly exercise their political and financial power towards the starving and dying population of most of the Middle-East, I would say that the conflict between the Middle-East and America would not be taking place = peace.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 5, 2002)

ok, im not even gonna reply to that because i don't want to say something that'll get me in trouble and i'll regret ...


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 6, 2002)

I agree with you totally Lantarion, sorry Dev, but you can and should buy peace if it is within your means, i.e. America!
But then you would get religious stuff causing anti-peace problems!
the quicker religion is gone the quicker peace will be come into effect!
Dont get me wrong i believe in God and am religious when its the appropriate time but it causes many problems with peace!

Anyway enough of my ramblings, back to the theme of this thread...

Thôl


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 6, 2002)

ok so now ur dissin God?? ....


----------



## Athelas (Dec 6, 2002)

*I want Powerful Golden Peace*

but I'll settle for adoring fans.


----------



## Seraph (Dec 9, 2002)

Money, and lots of it. Money can get me everything I want.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 9, 2002)

great, more ppl who think money can get them everything ...


----------



## Seraph (Dec 10, 2002)

It can. Now all I have to do is find a way to get some, preferably without committing a crime.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 10, 2002)

oh yes that would probly help.  

can money buy u love??


----------



## Seraph (Dec 10, 2002)

No, I don’t suppose it can, but I’m not looking for love.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 10, 2002)

No! money cant get me what i want (i never tell people what i want most in the world), its physically impossible and peace is still more important!

Thôl


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL. i could tell seraph ...i could tell

and yes, thol, but total peace is impossble ...IMO


----------



## Merlin (Dec 16, 2002)

I voted for Power. I can use my "power" to create peace if I desire it  But all I really want to do is conquer the world, and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *oh yes that would probly help.
> 
> can money buy u love?? *



No, but it can purchase a very good facsimile at reasonable prices.

RD











Just so you all don't think that I am a complete prat, that is a direct quote from Daffy Duck. 
Get your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## Éomond (Dec 17, 2002)

I would want enough money to buy world peace and some left over 
Actually, I'm not sure what I'd want, I'm leaning more towards world peace


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 17, 2002)

k lets get this strait!
YOU CANT BUY WORLD PEACE, you can have either money or world peace, you cant use one to buy the other!]
This is my pole/thread so no more posts about buying peace as it defeats the purpose of the whole thing!

Thôl


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 17, 2002)

thank you. someone who agrees with me (somewhat at least i think)!!!


----------



## Éomond (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Éomond _
> *I would want enough money to buy world peace and some left over
> Actually, I'm not sure what I'd want, I'm leaning more towards world peace *





> _Originally posted by Celebthol _
> *k lets get this strait!
> YOU CANT BUY WORLD PEACE, you can have either money or world peace, you cant use one to buy the other!]
> This is my pole/thread so no more posts about buying peace as it defeats the purpose of the whole thing!
> ...



Thol, I hope you noticed my wink next the whole buying peace thing, that means I was joking.
Then I said I would probably want world peace. So I'm sorry for making the joke. I know that you could never buy the other


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 17, 2002)

no no no not just at you at all the people that said it! so dont worry bout it!

Thôl


----------



## Éomond (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *no no no not just at you at all the people that said it! so dont worry bout it!
> 
> Thôl *



Ok, thanks 
Oh! Forgot to vote!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 17, 2002)

LOL. i always forget to do that. then i'm like, oh better go back and vote ...i'm so absent minded sometimes ...


----------



## Lossengondiel (Dec 18, 2002)

other...oh, I would really like to have a boyfriend.......


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 18, 2002)

LOL. yah. but i don't want a BF just for the sake of having one. like, people ask me out and i tell them no. and people ask me why and it's like "coz i don't need a new BF every week. if i go out with someone i actually want to like them ...but im rambling so anyway ...


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 18, 2002)

*I gave up on peace long ago ... it's unattainable.*

Power without responsibility is despotism. Responsibility is hard work.

Gold is pretty, but virtually useless because of its price.

Arts and crafts I love.

What I really want is for the world to slow down (socially, that is, not geologically). I suppose I'll have to wait until the oil runs out *sigh!*


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 18, 2002)

nah thats good reasoning there Dev, i think ur rather mature, and thats good!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *LOL. yah. but i don't want a BF just for the sake of having one. like, people ask me out and i tell them no. and people ask me why and it's like "coz i don't need a new BF every week. if i go out with someone i actually want to like them ...but im rambling so anyway ... *



I have the hugest crush on my friend Tyler. Most freshman boys and sassy, and fresh with the teachers, but he is so sweet and funny and caring (and quite handsome too!), and he is actually the first guy that ever talked to me. My biggest Xmas wish would be to go out with him...


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 19, 2002)

*Uh Oh!*

Possible Aragorn/Eowyn situation here!

Come on, what do you really want? Tyler's a "who", not a "what".


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 19, 2002)

Power to me!
Power to create peace, and power to make people give me money. 

Sorry, couldn't help it 

I voted for power. It's a hard habit to break when you are of Numenorean blood, and once were the king of Arthedain.

Power can be a fine thing if used correctly. To help your fellow people on earth to prosper and delight in the joys of the world.


----------



## Lossengondiel (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Uh Oh!*



> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> *Come on, what do you really want? Tyler's a "who", not a "what". *



Tyler will never be a "what"; he is a person, and what I merely want is just to be really good friends; good enough we spend more time together ie gf&bf. I dont want to have a boyfriend for the sake of going out with someone and to be able to say, "Oh...I have a boyfriend" I really care about him, and I want to spend time with him, that's all. I am not the type of person who goes out for the sake of going out, and has a new bf every week. I've never had a bf before, and I've never felt so strongly about someone else either...


----------



## Celebithil (Dec 20, 2002)

*Silmarils or Sword*

I would like to have all of the silmarils (presuming no heirs of feanor are gonna come after me) and/or Fingolfin's sword, its name escapes me at the moment but something that actually did damage to the flesh of Morgoth would be great.


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Dec 20, 2002)

I chose peace b/c it is the only thing that is impossible, In a world of idiots who think that if they hurt someone it will make them stop we can't have peace may I now qote the Simpsons after Bart has captured the bully Nelson
Bart: somthing like "do you surrender"
Nelson: no but as soon as you let me go I am going to beat the crap out of you.


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 21, 2002)

Mine would be to find my true love (and let him be cute please!!!). But other than that Peace.


----------



## Uminya (Dec 21, 2002)

I would like most to be able to be with the people I care about and love all the time. Everyone is so far-spread apart that it's impossible to spend any time with them much.


----------



## Isenho (Dec 23, 2002)

i would love to have tickets to travel to Middle Earth, NOoo not to New Zealand, to ME! ....ok that was lame

but i would choose gold and what my hands create.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 23, 2002)

hey guys ...wot is up with the new look ...


----------

